

Who's Afraid of the Boss? Culture in the Global Workplace - rmah
http://scienceblogs.com/thoughtfulanimal/2011/02/at_home_a_young_man.php

======
goombastic
Indian here. I have an asshole boss. Having been hired for a job, he doesn't
allow me any independent decisions, no budgets, nothing. All he is constantly
worried about is if Iam trying to talk to any of my American counterparts
without his knowledge. The guy is creepy and I now barely get anything done.
To top it all, the guy pits people against each other. The standard opener
"those americans..."

It's not as much being scared as avoiding conflict, I'd rather get home
without stress than take on something the fellow is nutty about.

Anyways this is in a top of the line international MNC that Iam talking about.
It's chock full of assholes and cliques. The sad thing is he manages to get
himself promoted like clockwork every year.

